# Good Things That Animal Crossing Secretly Teaches People



## saehanfox (Feb 18, 2016)

What are some things AC teaches its players that is good to know for life?
I notice that this game promotes democratic ideas and would be good for people living in authoritarian countries. The PWPs are decided by the people and not come up with by the mayor. Also, this game teaches kids about petitioning for social and grassroots movements whenever villagers want you to get sigs for their cause.


----------



## teshima (Feb 18, 2016)

social cues, budgeting, choosing a balance between self-gain and selflessness, weighing out decisions. i never really thought about government in acnl, but you have a good point.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 18, 2016)

That you can't decide where people put their houses...


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Feb 18, 2016)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> That you can't decide where people put their houses...



TruTru.


Money is different in different places.


----------



## focus (Feb 19, 2016)

sharks can apparently go near shore


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 19, 2016)

If someone does something for you, it's customary to give them a gift. There's a mogul who owns everything. A leader is always requested to do stuff to make the town better. Someone will pick up the slack when you're gone for days, weeks, months, decades on end. Music plays in the background when you do stuff. You can smack people over the head with an axe, and after it breaks they're only mad at you, not physically hurt or anything. When you collect all the insects in the world, someone will reward you after you donate them to the local museum. People randomly say stuff over and over and over and over... and over.


----------



## dudeabides (Feb 19, 2016)

About 50 percent of an art store's products are fake.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 19, 2016)

It's okay to wear short sleeves/shorts and light clothing during the winter, but you just sneeze plus shiver a few times here and there and never really get sick xD


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 19, 2016)

I love how the game follows the seasons, I think that is educational just in following the same rhythms as the real world.  Also, definitely budgeting!  Although it is much easier to make money than in the real world lolsob.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 20, 2016)

dudeabides said:


> About 50 percent of an art store's products are fake.



More like 75% because out of the 4 pieces only 1 is real in New Leaf

But also to water your plants or they'll die, and if you avoid your friend they wont be your friend anymore and sometimes they'll just up and move on. =[


----------



## scotch (Feb 20, 2016)

I wrote an essay on this a while ago


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 20, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> More like 75% because out of the 4 pieces only 1 is real in New Leaf



Actually, there _are_ 2 pieces of real art sometimes! I have two characters in my second town and they each bought a real painting and donated them to the museum the next day.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 20, 2016)

This game teaches people how to adapt to change. It's programmed to throw villagers into random places that may or may not destroy your landscaping, and have those villagers move away anytime they like. You have to find ways to make the town beautiful regardless of what happens. Make lemonade out of the lemons. 

Although there are players who take matters into their own hands and defy the programming with plot resetting. I wish I could do that, but I have no patience.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2016)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> That you can't decide where people put their houses...


Ahahahahahaha! XD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 20, 2016)

Friendship is a valuable thing


----------



## delphadae (Feb 20, 2016)

AC teaches you to be an awesome interior decorator...(Maybe, haha. My interior decorating still sucks).


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 20, 2016)

Interior decorating, budgeting, and just dealing with what's thrown your way. I don't plot reset and my most wanted PWPs have yet to be suggested but I still manage to make my town beautiful. Also kindness, there are lots of giveaways and I also have been giving my normal colored flowers away for free.


----------



## Munna (Feb 21, 2016)

This is an awesome thread! Kudos! 

*Medicine:* I think the biggest thing I noticed was that it teaches people to visit their friends when they are sick! It shows the importance of bringing your friend company & medicine when they can't get out of the house. I think that's very sweet & essential to creating a community.
*Recycling:* the Re-Tail shop is a really inspiring idea & a great idea for towns to do this in real life.
*Various ways to be a good friend:* I like how the game demonstrates how you can't be a good friend to someone by simply chatting to them or posting on their facebook. In AC you have to send them letters, help them out, find them nice & thoughtful gifts, attend their birthday, celebrate holidays together & give them medicine when they are sick. 
You can also work on projects together like gathering signatures for them, or customizing an item---so it shows a real friend puts in a lot of love & effort.
*Making your own goals in life:* The people who complain the game is boring or don't get what it is about are missing this point. 
*Organizing & planning* Turnip trading, visiting others, planning a town & theme...all use this skill.
*Creativity:* When you start making a theme town you have to get really creative with custom items, pro designs & PWP in order to make a really good theme town.
*Quality over Quantity:* You can only have 10 villagers in your town, so you have to work out who you you really care about & want around. It teaches you to tell the difference between close friends, and just friends. You also see who helps you out when bee stings your face (bad things in life) and who do you really want to spend your time with.
*Giving people a chance: * It often takes a while to move people out of town. Sometimes this is highly frustrating, over times it is a fantastic life lesson. I'm so glad the game forced me to befriend Wart Jr & Colton because they turned out really cool & sweet in the end.
I am not happy the game forced me to keep Chow, as he just became ruder over time. But I like how it makes you get to know someone before judging them too quickly. The same can happen when good looking dreamies actually turn out to be boring & bland after you really get to know them. 
*Grumpy people can have a heart of gold:*-this one speaks for itself, i.e. my lovely Lobo. 

It's a beautiful game, and that's just scratching the surface of the good things it demonstrates.


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 21, 2016)

1. Introduces diversity. You're the only human, which introduces diversity in people's races and really shows that even if someone isn't what you are you can still communicate with them and have fun.

2. It introduces responsibility and independence. Having to pay off a house and do errands and have a job just to pay it all off.

3. It introduces creativity. Showing that you can wear whatever you'd like, design your house how ever you want, landscape how ever you want, and you can have the mind set that no matter what others say, it just matters if you like it.

4. Introduces communication. Shows you that even the most strangest of people want to meet you and how your choices affect others on their decisions.

5. Introduces rewarding incentive. Teaches you that when you do something good, something good will happen to you if its a neighbor giving you money or an item or just saying thanks. It spreads out the idea of reward beyond an item and shows you words are just as nice.

6. Introduces hard work. If you want something, you work for it.

7. Introduces money management. If you want to buy something or want to keep money aside for the house payments you can use your savings account to utilize your money wisely.


----------



## Vickie (Feb 21, 2016)

♥_ Don't judge others by their looks.
Some ugly/undesirable looking villagers might be your best friend if you are willing to give them a chance, spend time with them and helping them out.  _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## delphadae (Feb 21, 2016)

> ♥ Don't judge others by their looks.
> Some ugly/undesirable looking villagers might be your best friend if you are willing to give them a chance, spend time with them and helping them out. ♥




That is so true... When I first start my New Leaf town, a frog villager named Croque was there. I really didn't like him at first, but now he is one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 21, 2016)

That you can see the northern lights in a country that has southern weather pretty much 70% of the year.

No, but in all seriousness, I guess it teaches you to not judge a book by its cover and respect your friends? Idk


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 22, 2016)

Managing money, the importance of friendships, you have to earn money and put in a lot of effort to get it to get what you want.
It's also great for young children as the imagination involved in creating paths and managing your town, growing flowers, making it look good....a lot goes into it.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 22, 2016)

-that its fun and not at all dangerous to whack self-propelled lawn mowers with a giant mallet.

-that sometimes when you pass out from a "scorpion attack," you wake up in front of your house and nobody has drawn on your face with a magic marker or ballpoint pen.

-that even people from a completely different continent from you, with a language barrier between you, know through the power of shared humanity how to beg you for cash or demand to be your girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 23, 2016)

You can wear giant headphones when you're swimming in the ocean and not get electrocuted, as long as you've got a wet-suit on.
People at recycle shops will give you heaps of money if you sell them beetles and sharks.
It doesn't matter that you can fit a refrigerator in your pocket, it's impossible to cram seventeen flowers into your pockets.


----------



## Xylia (Feb 27, 2016)

This game teaches responsibility. Better water flowers if you don't want them to wilt (unless you have the Beautiful Town Ordinance but weeds show up occasionally). Pay off your home loans to get upgrades. Run and complete errands on time.
This game teaches importance of friendship. This game would be no fun if you weren't interacting and befriending villagers.
This game encourages you to get in a habit of reading and writing. Example: Read and write letters to villagers
This game teaches you kindness - always be kind to others and you may receive a surprising reward for your kindness! My villager was suppose to charge me for an item but since I was so nice to them I got it for free.
This game teaches you to cherish what you have.  Your favourite villager could suddenly move away without you knowing if you haven't been on for a while.
This game teaches you to not cheat in life.  Whenever you reset, next time Resetti pops up and scolds you.
This game teaches you to care for the environment.  Your town rating is based on how "green" your town is!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 27, 2016)

How easy it is to spend a million dollars.

If you want nice things in life, you have to work for it.  ( You want that Gracie set? Go earn some bells. )

Scorpions will hurt you, and never mess with a hive full of bees.

Don't be a baby. Take your medicine even though it tastes aweful.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

that not everyone stays with you forever, even your friends. (talking about favorite villagers moving away)


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

--that magical hats can alter your luck in life.

--that things cost a helluva lot more than they should at island resorts.  (so true, so true)

--that holding elected office means you have to suffer the slings and arrows sometimes of anonymous criticism reported to the town secretary...


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 3, 2016)

Omg..these replies made me laugh


----------



## akahime (Mar 4, 2016)

That money does grow on trees. More seriously, Amelia reminds me to put on sunscreen everyday to avoid getting a sunburn.


----------



## windloft (Mar 4, 2016)

big bees are watching you. _every. DAY._

oh, and sometimes doing things solo isn't any fun. with friends, those memories will last a lifetime.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 5, 2016)

That you can plant flowers in the sand. 
That you can put in every effort to get what you want, get frustrated at the failures, but if you don't give up, eventually you're likely to reach your goal.  (I'm looking at you, MOLE CRICKET.)  
The stock market. (Turnips anyone?)  And how time traveling destroys them.
That you might be having a good day, but as Winnie the Pooh says, "You never can tell with bees."
Limit your coffee intake to one cup a day.  ((And yes, 175.22 degrees is accurate.  I used to serve coffee for a living.  This is true. ))
Art is amazing.
Friends are priceless.
Don't run through the flowers.
"Get off my lawn!" is a perfectly acceptable greeting for cranky people.


----------



## freqrexy (Mar 6, 2016)

While there are a lot of good things that AC teaches you, there is however a secret bad thing that it also teaches you and it just bugs me.

As long as you're the Mayor, yes you have power over what your town looks like and that's cool.  But you also have power over WHO stays and goes (which is certainly something a real life governor won't do), plus the capability to trash-talk your residents and any outside visitors (i.e. Mayors in other towns).  Basically, yes, it rewards you for being a contributing person thanks to Phineas's badges, but it doesn't penalize you if you decide to be a jerk to everyone, which is something a surprising minority of players do.

Considering the odd scammer and how stubborn certain traders could be in different parts of the web, I have a feeling I'm not alone in this... ._.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 6, 2016)

freqrexy said:


> While there are a lot of good things that AC teaches you, there is however a secret bad thing that it also teaches you and it just bugs me.
> 
> As long as you're the Mayor, yes you have power over what your town looks like and that's cool.  But you also have power over WHO stays and goes (which is certainly something a real life governor won't do), plus the capability to trash-talk your residents and any outside visitors (i.e. Mayors in other towns).  Basically, yes, it rewards you for being a contributing person thanks to Phineas's badges, but it doesn't penalize you if you decide to be a jerk to everyone, which is something a surprising minority of players do.
> 
> Considering the odd scammer and how stubborn certain traders could be in different parts of the web, I have a feeling I'm not alone in this... ._.



well any player gets asked about moving, not just the mayor.  I usually play as my alt character, so I don't really view the whole moving/staying thing as governmental interference.  Not to mention, they can ignore your request re moving or staying anyhow.

and i think the game can penalize you for being a jerk, at least re the way you treat villagers, as you friendship level fluctuating impacts the kind of trades and gifts you get offered, the chance to receive villager pics, and those moving requests.


----------



## piske (Mar 6, 2016)

AC encourages you to be patient and that taking shortcuts can sometimes result in negative consequences. I need to listen to my game :3


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2016)

That if you want someone to leave, just ignore them, lol.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 21, 2016)

1. How to budget for house payments - This game teaches players how to budget, especially for big payments that need to be made. Little kids learn that if they blow all their money on something frivolous, they won't have any money to use for things that they actually need. When I was just a tiny kid many years ago, my dad bought me this game even though he knew next to nothing about it because he thought it would help me learn how to be financially responsible. 

2. When you help others out, they will help you out - When you do tasks for villagers, they will often reward you for your help by giving you furniture, clothes, etc. It helps show that helping others is a good thing to do

3. Letter writing is important - Letter writing in the game is one good way to get to know your villagers and also obtain all the different fruit you need for your town. Even in real life you should write letters or messages to your friends to keep in touch.

4. Keep in touch with your parents when you move out - Your parents in the game send you letters occasionally and on holidays to ask about how you are and send you gifts (I wish you could write them back, though). Most people's parents in real life want to keep in touch after you move away as well.

5. Don't constantly annoy others - If you talk to your villagers too much within a certain amount of time, they will take a time out in order to "think". This teaches kids that everyone needs alone time and they should not badger anyone too much.

6. More expensive doesn't always mean better - The clothes and furniture sold at Gracie's may not always be everyone's taste (for example, I really don't like the Gracie series), so young kids may learn that they might just be better off saving their money and putting it towards something else that they actually like.

7. Build friendships - Building friendships is the main part of the game, and most opportunities or items you can get arises from the friendships you make

8. Put time and thought into interior decorating - The HHA reinforces that you should make your home look organized with a touch of your own personality thrown in. Though I think that the HHA's guidelines may be too rigid, it teaches people to do more for their homes than just throw something together.


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

Don't be a jerk to people for their looks.



Unless they are ugly AND mean.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Mar 21, 2016)

If you buy a house from a raccoon, it won't charge interest.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

don't screw up the grass by running all over it. Keep yo' environment nice. Plant lots of flowers and trees.

Be the amazing capitalist you always knew u could be.


----------



## crosserkelsey (Mar 30, 2016)

It teaches many things, but one huge thing it teaches (mostly for little kids) is that sometimes good friends move away, and you may not see them again for a long time.


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2016)

friends (villagers) come and go
sometimes your investments don't work out (turnips)
lying doesn't get you rewards (getting gold/silver axe in city folk)
make the most of every day before you're burdened with work (isabelle)
creativity is great (designing shirts that villagers compliment)
life doesn't always have instant rewards
gardening can always bloom new possibilities
writing letters is nicer than sending texts (pete)
be kind to your parents (mum and dads letters)
you can't go back on your decisions, and if you do there are consequences (resetti)
enjoy the little things in life


----------



## Loveablegal (Mar 31, 2016)

I think ac teaches people social skills and how to learn how to deal with changes


----------



## Legosass Newleaf (Apr 19, 2016)

I learned how to manage a bank account and pay off insane debt *cough* Tom nook.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 19, 2016)

Mortgages. Sure they are not EXACTLY how mortgages work irl but it introduces the idea to them and loans.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 20, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Mortgages. Sure they are not EXACTLY how mortgages work irl but it introduces the idea to them and loans.



Just because I'm curious, in what way did loans get introduced? I thought you always had to work your butt off.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 21, 2016)

AC has briefly taught me about mortgage and loans. It has also taught me a lot about bugs, fossils and fish. I can now distinguish almost all the species and I never have before c: I never knew what a cicada was but now whenever its summer and theyre outside I just think of how theyre in Animal Crossing too cx


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

Names of fishes, bugs and dinosaurs.


----------



## sineadparade (Apr 28, 2016)

Fruit is really good and you should eat lots.


----------



## Mash (Apr 28, 2016)

Lots of things!  Like loans and such.  And money management.   Oh, and fish,bugs, and fossils!


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't know if someone has already pointed this out yet (I'm a little too sleepy to read all 6 pages of the thread), but you can learn actually learn quite a bit about insects, dinosaurs, and fish from the museum!!


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 18, 2016)

friendship, best thing about animal crossing, no one has ever noticed it or pointed it out,I love it how when you befriend sable she becomes more open to you, or you become closer to your villagers, it shows that friendship is an important thing, and that its OK to talk to random strangers and chat with them.


----------



## Nadine (Jun 21, 2016)

That it only takes 3 days to get a full grown tree, my pockets fit even the largest of items, and that a pink llama can give me so much money for all of my useless junk. 

But seriously, it's taught some lessons about friendship, budgeting and creativity.


----------



## jakeypride (Jun 21, 2016)

focus said:


> sharks can apparently go near shore



...What? They do that all the time.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 23, 2016)

To take care of the nature surrounding you, and to be nice to everyone.

Oh and that animals have feelings.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]i've personally learned a few fun facts about bugs and fish because of the museum.

also, cheating gets you everywhere.[/sub]


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 26, 2016)

not to play games for too long

that boys can wear dresses and makeup

write letters/give gifts to your friends and neighbors (friendship)

the names of bugs/fish

you can make money from buying and selling "turnips" 

don't trust foxes


----------

